# Cossacks Back to War verlangsamen



## Sight (7. April 2009)

Moin Leute, habe heute mal aus einer dunklen Ecke des Zimmers Cossacks Back to War herausgeholt und wieder installiert, allerdings läuft das Spiel zu schnell, die Figuren rennen und bauen Häuser in Sekunden, hab mal bischen gegoogelt und das Programm 'Slowdown' gefunden was leider nichts gebracht hat.

Hat jemand noch irgendein Programm womit man Spiele oder PC verlangsamen kann damit man ein älteres Spiel wieder zocken kann?

Danke


----------



## B4umkuch3n (8. April 2009)

kann man nicht im menü die spielgeschwindigkeit runtersetzen? oder funzt das auch nicht?


----------

